# The little jobs -



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

I got just a little free time today, so spent an hour or so on the exterior of my L200. Thought I'd share the fun…

I started out as always with my favourite shampoo, and a pair of clear 12 litre buckets. The Meguiar's Shampoo Plus being my favoured shampoo, good value for money and it offers a great lubrication when mixed right. I use a 30ml pump dispenser on my Shampoo Plus bottle, to aid correct mixing.










I've started adding 'just' 30ml of shampoo to the rinse bucket. I find that this aids me keep the wash mitt rinsed -










I add 90ml of Shampoo Plus to the shampoo bucket. Slightly stronger than recommend, just, but this offers superb lubrication and great wash action -










Before I even start to wash though, I like to pre treat the dirtier areas with Chemical Guy's Strong Wash - Cut 20:1 (50 ml in a litre of water).










Using warm water in both the wash buckets, and the Chemical Guy's Strong Wash mix, the wash solutions ready to go -










I'd got some Meguiar's M9911 bottles and added a foaming dispenser to the bottle for the strong wash. This foaming action gives the Strong Wash chance to dwell -










Also sprayed onto the rear of the L200, which is a dirt magnet-










Once the dirtier areas had been treated with the CG's Strong Wash, it wash time for a soaking with the Gilmour. The Gilmour uses a mix of Super Snow Foam, and Chemical Guy's Maxi Suds II-



















The rich lather from the Gilmour slowly slides down the vehicle, taking with it most of the accumulated dirt and grit-










After letting the foam slide most of the dirt off the L200, I rinsed off the whole vehicle. I then did a normal 2 bucket method wash using Eurow wash mitts. The bucket on the right being the rinse bucket -










A couple of quick beading shots after final rinse, to show that the Collinite still working -



















I then drove the L200 inside, and sprayed it down with Meguiar's Last Touch -










The Last Touch 'wettens' the water left after rinsing, making drying so much easier, and a lot safer. While the Last Touch had chance to work, I warmed up a block of Sonus Grey clay, getting it nice and supple -










I was 'only' claying the glass, but keeping the clay nice and warm and soft made sure that it worked as designed. Easily removing any bonded contaminant off the L200's glass -










Surprisingly, the clay did sheer off a fair bit of bonded dirt -










Whilts giving the Last Touch soaked L200 a final dry off with a Meguiar's Water Magnet, I noticed how badly the roof spoiler had faded. It has lost some of its colour -









As it was the actual colour that had 'worn' off, this wasn't going to be fixed by just using a dressing, so I masked off the areas where the spoiler met the body with 3M 3434 tape -










Then out with the tin of Autoglym Black Dye, some neoprene gloves, and a sponge to apply the dye with -










I've found that I can control how the dye is applied, by spraying the Autoglymm onto the sponge, and stippling it into the texture on the area to be dyed. It took a good few coats to get a good even finish, and it does eventually dry down to a nice satin factory black -










Whilst the dye was drying, I set up one of our PC's with a 4" Orange LC spot pad, and got out the Einszett Glass Polish -










After shaking the Einszett can for 30 seconds, I applied a good sized blob onto the pad, this was enough to do half the windscreen, or a single side window -










With the PC on speed 5, and using good pressure, I worked the Glass Polish till it had almost disappeared -










The Einszett is both a chemical cleaner and glass polish. Superb at restoring old glass, and cutting through 'that' residue. That blocks visibility at this time of year-










The pad after doing all of the glass with the Einszett. -










The glass when rubbed with a finger was now 'Squeaky clean' -










I really wanted to take all my glass to the next level, so swapped the PC over to a LC white 4" polishing spot pad, and got out the Clearkote Vanilla Hand Moose Glaze-










After shaking the Clearkote for 30 seconds, ths is how much product I applied to the pad to polish a single side window. Same as with the Einszett, the PC was on speed 5, and the product was worked till it almost disappeared -










Now that all of the glas was treated, it was time to top up the wax protection with another coat of Collinite 845IW. I've read that a few folk were having application problems with Collinite waxes, so here's how I've always applied it. I prefer to use the Cosmos polisher, but this method works just as well by either PC, or by hand. The blue stuff in the Meguiar's M9911 bottle is Chemical Guys Pro Detailer QD with Carnauba, the pad is a 4" Black Lake County finishing pad. -










I first spritz the applicator with the Pro detailer QD, as this stops the wax soaking into the applicator pad. I then applied a couple of dabs of collinite. There is enough wax on the pad to coat the bonnet, and both wings. A thin even coat is the key to success -










You can almost see how thinly the Collinite has been applied, just -










It took under 5 minutes to fully Collinite the L200, but I like to leave it half an hour to cure before buffing. Whilst waiting for the Collinite to cure, I took the time to treat all of the door rubbers with Einszett Gummi Pledge-










This stuff makes your door rubbers return back to factory soft, stop them sticking. Most importantly though, it helps prevent your doors freezing shut over winter. Plus it's a breeze to apply with its own built in applicator -










I then went round the whole vehicle with a couple of Poorboys DMT MF's, buffig off the Collinite from the paint, and the Clearkote VM from the glass (I didn't VM the windscreen though)

Not bad as I started to buff -










The L200 looking sweet, and hopefully protected for the full winter now -



















Thanks for reading


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Great stuff mate, How thin!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Excellent thread and fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## Deadlock (Jul 6, 2006)

Awesome job!! More money I need to spend on that Einszett Gummi Pledge stuff!!


----------



## panholio (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice work Steve, If I'd known you were in the shop today I'd have popped up for a bit.

My postman caught me cursing the rain this morning outside my place!!!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Fantastic read as always mate, good tip with the shampoo in the rinse bucket, I've been doing this as my grit guard doesn't sink the bottom of the bucket without shampoo and it does seem to aid rinsing!

Steve, can you tell me how much SSF and Maxi Suds you pop in the Gilmour?

I like the idea of the pre-treat with the strong wash, think I will give this a try!

The L200 looks absolutely stunning with the 845IW, always loved this product, gives a fantastic wet look.

Picked up some Gummi Pflege from Johnny on Wednesday!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Superb Steve! :thumb: Took me an hour to read though :lol:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Absolutely awesome Steve :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

OMG now we are polishing the windows!

<runs for the hills>

Excellent Steve, not many people who own trucks and vans who keep them that clean


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent stuff!, am interested in that rubber stuff.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

One question Steve how did it affect the rubber round the window or was it masked or did you just stay clear?

Bryan


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Fantastic read as always mate, good tip with the shampoo in the rinse bucket, I've been doing this as my grit guard doesn't sink the bottom of the bucket without shampoo and it does seem to aid rinsing!
> 
> Steve, can you tell me how much SSF and Maxi Suds you pop in the Gilmour?
> 
> ...


I'm currently putting a full 16 oz of Maxi Suds II into an old 5 litre bottle, then filling it with Super Snow Foam (I buy SSF by the 25litre barrel these days:thumb: ) I have tried the Gilmour with just SSF, but find that adding the Maxi Suds II makes a big difference. I run the Gilmour on it's lowest setting too, 128:1 IIRC.

The Strong Wash makes a big difference, espcially on a waxed vehicle. I know that a few of the local Mini guys swear by this stuff due to the rears of the Mini also being a dirt magnet.

I'm hoping the Gummi Pledge stops me from having to 'pry' the L200 doors open with a jemmy bar again on frozen mornings this coming winter.:thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice work Steve. Love the write ups.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

blr123 said:


> One question Steve how did it affect the rubber round the window or was it masked or did you just stay clear?
> 
> Bryan












I masked everywhere where I felt the PC may overlap onto either rubber or paintwork. The side windows etc I just bumped into with the side of the pad.

I don't recall the product dusting at all when I was using the Einszett. The flash of the camera must really have picked any dust up:wall:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> I'm currently putting a full 16 oz of Maxi Suds II into an old 5 litre bottle, then filling it with Super Snow Foam (I buy SSF by the 25litre barrel these days:thumb: ) I have tried the Gilmour with just SSF, but find that adding the Maxi Suds II makes a big difference. I run the Gilmour on it's lowest setting too, 128:1 IIRC.


Thanks Steve! I assume you then just fill the Gilmour bottle with this mixed SSF/Maxi Suds solution?

I think 25 litre of SSF and a gallon of Maxi Suds may be in order!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Quality write up as ever. I have always used polishing pads for both the glass polish and VM when doing my windows. Will have to try the light cut pad.

How many vehicles do you get out of one gilmour full of your mix?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Thanks Steve! I assume you then just fill the Gilmour bottle with this mixed SSF/Maxi Suds solution?
> 
> I think 25 litre of SSF and a gallon of Maxi Suds may be in order!


Yep, I just cart the 5ltr of mix around:thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Rich said:


> Quality write up as ever. I have always used polishing pads for both the glass polish and VM when doing my windows. Will have to try the light cut pad.
> 
> How many vehicles do you get out of one gilmour full of your mix?


IIRC Tommy washed 9 cars with the Gilmour at my last 'coffee morning' without topping up the Gilmour.:thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers Steve.

Noticed you masked up the rubbers when doing the glass, not sure if you removed the tape before doing the VM passes or not. VM is so great it cleans up the rubbers at the same time as doing the glass, so worth de masking before IMO.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

A great write-up and very informative:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Didn't realise that Rich, nice one!

I have found Einszett Glass polish doesn't stain trim (not by hand anyway).


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Rich said:


> Cheers Steve.
> 
> Noticed you masked up the rubbers when doing the glass, not sure if you removed the tape before doing the VM passes or not. VM is so great it cleans up the rubbers at the same time as doing the glass, so worth de masking before IMO.


The door frames on the L200 are painted back. I went lightly over these with the PC and the VM, and it brought their colour up nicely:thumb:

I'll demask the rubbers next time mate, cheers for the tip:wave:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Didn't realise that Rich, nice one!
> 
> I have found Einszett Glass polish doesn't stain trim (not by hand anyway).


I am still using the AG trade Glass polish as I have litres of it and that seems ok if I do get it on the rubbers so never mask up, With the VM I actually make sure I run the pad over the rubbers, works well. Weekly wipes downs with Quickshine keeps the glass looking nice and beading well.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> I masked everywhere where I felt the PC may overlap onto either rubber or paintwork. The side windows etc I just bumped into with the side of the pad.
> 
> I don't recall the product dusting at all when I was using the Einszett. The flash of the camera must really have picked any dust up:wall:


I missd that one :wall:..............note to self............"must get a pair of binnoculars" 

Bryan


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

blr123 said:


> I missd that one :wall:..............note to self............"must get a pair of binnoculars"
> 
> Bryan


I missed it too Bryan, assumed it was the polish highlighting chips in the glass!


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Fantasic write up Steve, cracking work :>


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

Great write up, answered loads of questions i wanted to ask.
Thanks.

Off to buy more SSF.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

dino said:


> Fantasic write up Steve, cracking work :>


What he said! :thumb:


----------



## scragend (Oct 29, 2005)

Excellent write up as usual Steve, definitely going to print that one off for future reference :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking good there, Steve. Great work... I'm a big fan of the Clearkote Vanilla Moose Wax on glass, applied by PC. Works really well I think.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A great write up with a lot of great tips.
I will have to try the Einzett glass polish by PC too :buffer:


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice one Steve, Superb step by step write up there.:thumb: 

I Just need to winterize the Pug now. (So many things to do, so little time):wall:


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

can you stil get the ag dye?


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Where can you get clear buckets?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

tmlvaleting said:


> Where can you get clear buckets?


The clear buckets came from our local Morrisons:thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

gti mad man said:


> can you stil get the ag dye?


You can but you might have to get it from your local AG rep or ebay.

Bryan


----------



## jas11n (Sep 2, 2006)

Great write up Steve, very informative  
Where is the autoglym black dye available from please ? That would do for an upcoming job on my dads Patrol :thumb: 

Jas..


----------



## jas11n (Sep 2, 2006)

[Note to self] Don't take to long to reply, as the question may have been answered :lol:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

jas11n said:


> [Note to self] Don't take to long to reply, as the question may have been answered :lol:


Yeah that's about the size of it Jas  ..............you'd be no good when it comes getting stuff in the "swaps" section eh 

Bryan


----------



## jas11n (Sep 2, 2006)

blr123 said:


> Yeah that's about the size of it Jas  ..............you'd be no good when it comes getting stuff in the "swaps" section eh
> 
> Bryan


Not with you around Brian, I read you are a bit of a legend when it comes to that section mate :thumb:


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

thats a top write up - i always tend to overlook the glass, which is stupid considering the hours i spend on the paint! going to get the clay out and then try the pc!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice one Steve  

I think glass is harder to get spot on than paint.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome mate - and yet more new ideas for me to have a go at, esp the glass process :thumb:


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice work Steve :thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Another quality write up - thanks for the tips on the wash process, thought I was the only one still using the two bucket method after using the foam gun, nice to see someone else is as paranoid as me!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

WX51 TXR said:


> Another quality write up - thanks for the tips on the wash process, thought I was the only one still using the two bucket method after using the foam gun, nice to see someone else is as paranoid as me!


Cheer's Rich:wave:

The careful wash technique pays big dividends though. Since using the 'foaming' pre wash technique before using 2 buckets has saved me instilling swirls into the L200 paint. I can't remember the last time I PC'd the L200:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice work, think I'm gonna have to get some of that Gummi Pledge stuff...:thumb:


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

neilos said:


> Nice work, think I'm gonna have to get some of that Gummi Pledge stuff...:thumb:


me too!

Just wanted to say thanks for the last touch when drying tip from you Steve - worked an absolute wonder on Sunday!!! :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Use my Gummi Pflege at the weekend, good gear, restores the rubber seals nicely.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

dino said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for the last touch when drying tip from you Steve - worked an absolute wonder on Sunday!!! :thumb:


Cheers Dino:wave:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Use my Gummi Pflege at the weekend, good gear, restores the rubber seals nicely.


It's cracking stuff, the Gummi Pfledge. The seals on the L200 were really starting to show their age, but have come back good as new.:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

As always a fantastic and thorough write up steve, now i need to go an order some gumme pflege for the doors and some glass polish damm u! 

Cheers
Graham


----------



## AudiMini (Sep 20, 2006)

Can you still get hold of these Cosmos Polishers anywhere? Looks like a neat little tool! I found the Makro thread from Feb, but this offer will have long gone I guess!



L200 Steve said:


> Now that all of the glas was treated, it was time to top up the wax protection with another coat of Collinite 845IW. I've read that a few folk were having application problems with Collinite waxes, so here's how I've always applied it. I prefer to use the Cosmos polisher, but this method works just as well by either PC, or by hand. The blue stuff in the Meguiar's M9911 bottle is Chemical Guys Pro Detailer QD with Carnauba, the pad is a 4" Black Lake County finishing pad. -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Link:wave:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Cosmos are a great tool.:thumb: 

I use mine the way Steve used the PC on glass using DP glass restorer and AG glass polish. They're great for applying sealants and waxes.


----------



## AudiMini (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks guys, I had a search on ebay but couldn't find it, must have been doing something wrong!. I forgot to say Steve, great work and detailed write up again !! :thumb: 

Are the pads that come with the cosmo OK, or would I need different pads?


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I use the 4'' pad that comes with it to do the mirror wardrobes and shower screen in the house.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

AudiMini said:


> Thanks guys, I had a search on ebay but couldn't find it, must have been doing something wrong!. I forgot to say Steve, great work and detailed write up again !! :thumb:
> 
> Are the pads that come with the cosmo OK, or would I need different pads?


I always tend to stick a couple of things like 4" spot pads onto my regular C&S and CYC orders. There's no reason why you couldn't use the Cosmo with an LC orange and the Einszett Glas polish, or with a White polishing pad and the Clearkote VM to do your glass.

It's not up to doing defect removal with, but is a great tool for these little jobs:thumb:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Great write up :thumb: 

I bought a bunch of stuff from C&S last week, of which 1 item was the Glas Cleaner, used it this weekend & found it very good stuff :thumb:


----------



## AudiMini (Sep 20, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> I always tend to stick a couple of things like 4" spot pads onto my regular C&S and CYC orders. There's no reason why you couldn't use the Cosmo with an LC orange and the Einszett Glas polish, or with a White polishing pad and the Clearkote VM to do your glass.
> 
> It's not up to doing defect removal with, but is a great tool for these little jobs:thumb:


Cheers Steve. It looks great, I might just wait a bit though as it would be £35 coming out of my PC and PTG fund, so might stick to the foam applicator pads for now!


----------



## rob_hawke (Aug 15, 2006)

excellent read mate, great work! :thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Enjoyed that, top write-up mate:thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> With the PC on speed 5, and using good pressure, I worked the Glass Polish till it had almost disappeared -


Steve, I've just done my front and rear screens with 1z Glas Polish using this method - not got a PC so used my Bosch orbital sander with the supplied foam pad - but I found that the 1z dried very quickly. I couldn't work it for very long before it dried. Did you spritz the pad with water or QD?

Even so, it's done a superb job. For the first time the rear screen doesn't smear when the wiper goes across it (and I've tried numerous products to clean/polish it, albeit only by hand). The front screen needs another session though (it started raining) but since it's covered in hundreds of pin-prick sized chips the wiper blades are probably knackered as soon as they're fitted. Got some of the 1z screen wash additive that I'll use once the washer bottle is empty.

One thing I noticed - guess you could consider it a test - is that when you wipe a damp cloth over glass you can see patterns on the surface, possibly grease/wax/silicone but I think it is actually variations in the surface of the glass that occur when the glass is tempered (cooled rapidly from a very high temperature). After polishing it with the 1z this doesn't happen, the glass surface appears uniform.

Only downside I found with the 1z is that, like AG products, it dusts like hell and I needed to use a damp cloth to remove it all.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Parish:wave: 

When using the glass polish.

I always spritz the clean dry PC pad with a little last touch QD then run the pad on a surface to 'season' the pad. I have found by doing this, that less of the liquid in the product being used soaks into the pad, keeping the product 'wet' for longer. This initial spritzing is only done once, just before first application of product. Menzerna Power Gloss is the only product that we spritz as we work, to keep wet.

I found that after the first pass of polish, that the product seemed to evaporate off, leaving a thick white haze on the screen. 2 pass over the screen and the haze went translucent again, before evaporating back to a lighter haze.

It took a couple of passes to achieve what we did, with very little dusting.

Like you said though, it does make 1 hell of a difference:thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks Steve. :thumb: I'll give the front screen another go tomorrow - weather permitting - following that method. :buffer: :buffer:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

excellent write up from the legendary steve , whats the einzsett glass polish like, i got some water marks on the wifes windscreen and they just wont come out !!!


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Fantastic read with great pictures! Thanks


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

Ive only just seen this thread steve -very interesting. You seem to be able to make the most mundane routine into an exciting detail and fascinating read. thanks.

matt


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

I missed this first time around -- great detailed write up


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers guys:thumb:


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

Simply amazing!

It's the small things that count. I can't tell you how much bad trim kills a good paint detail.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Swifty (Oct 1, 2006)

As everyone has said, great write up. Lots of great pictures and info on those smaller jobs.

I like the idea of the Gummi Pledge stuff too, it's own applicator appeals to me, where can you buy it from?

Also do you have any after pics of the roof bars?

Cheers,
Craig.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Swifty said:


> As everyone has said, great write up. Lots of great pictures and info on those smaller jobs.
> 
> I like the idea of the Gummi Pledge stuff too, it's own applicator appeals to me, where can you buy it from?
> 
> ...


You can get the Gummi Pledge from Clean and Shiny.

Top tip for Gummi Pledge - I have started treating the rubber window sliders on my L200 with the Gummi Pledge. The windows go up and down so fast now, it really makes a difference:thumb:


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Top work, nice finish on the glass.


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> Hi Parish:wave:
> 
> When using the glass polish.
> 
> ...


Ill have to try it this way, I didnt spritz the pad before I started and it dried really quickly, I only got 1/2 passes before I had to stop. Still its squeaky clean now and it was my first time using the pc yesterday :buffer:  
Do you know if the IZ glass polish would remove scratches if worked in long enough? I suppose it would take multiple hits as glass is really hard 

Excellent write up too, I always enjoy reading your posts


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

wow blast from the past.


----------

